# G26 upgrades



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I just can't leave things well enough alone. 

My G26 with Zaffiri Precision slide and barrel, compensator, Apex trigger, Ghost connector, Truglo fiber optic/night sights, Tyrant designs slide & mag release, stainless steel pins, machined extended slide lock, Strike Industries push button slide cover plate and anodized aluminum base pads. I polished the flats on the slide along with the bearing surface on the barrel hood and side.

This is my fourth change from stock. I still have all of the old parts in case I want to switch it back to stock or any of my previous versions (I doubt it). I looked at other slides before settling on Zaffiri Precision. Of those I like their (raw) bead blasted stainless steel one the best. My only problem with Zaffiri Precision is that they don't make slides and barrels for my G27 and G30's. Otherwise I love their products and service.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I just can't leave things well enough alone.
> 
> My G26 with Zaffiri Precision slide and barrel, compensator, Apex trigger, Ghost connector, Truglo fiber optic/night sights, Tyrant designs slide & mag release, stainless steel pins, machined extended slide lock, Strike Industries push button slide cover plate and anodized aluminum base pads. I polished the flats on the slide along with the bearing surface on the barrel hood and side.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice. I tend to keep my Glocks on the “Pedestrian” side of things. My Gen 2.5 is pretty boring.


----------

